# NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M Problem



## waldhay (Mar 7, 2009)

Name : Dell Precision M2300
Processor :Intel Core 2 Duo
Screen	14.1â€ WXGA+ Widescreen
RAM :1GB to 4GB
Graphics :NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M

Freebsd and nvidia driver installed without any problem, but cant start X, when i tape : $startx or $gdm the system freez 

thanks


----------



## ale (Mar 7, 2009)

waldhay said:
			
		

> RAM :1GB to 4GB


How many?

Can you switch to a ttyv when it's frozen (pressing ctrl+alt+f1)?


----------



## waldhay (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes. but Nothing happens, when i try to install PcBSD the same problem. i did a bios update after reading this information about Nvidia GPUs but the problem still. i dont know if i need to reinstall nvidia driver.

the information in Pcdoctor say :

If you own one of the following Dell notebooks then you need to read on:
Inspiron 1420
Latitude D630
Latitude D630c
Dell Precision M2300
Vostro Notebook 1310
Vostro Notebook 1400
Vostro Notebook 1510
Vostro Notebook 1710
XPS M1330
XPS M1530

In response to a potential issue with some of NVIDIA's GPUs (Graphics Processing Units) used in the above notebooks (more info on this issue here, here and here) Dell has released a BIOS update that modifies the fan profile to help keep the GPU cooler and prevent future failures.

Links to BIOS update downloads can be found here.

thanks


----------

